# Ramadan offers on ipad



## ankitmcgill (May 7, 2013)

Hi all,

new to dubai. i am planning to buy an ipad in a day or two from carrefour or sharaf dg. people recommended that i wait till ramadan starts n they will have offers (not necessarily price discount but in terms of gift vouchers).

however till now on their website i see no offers on ipad.

would the offers really come starting 9th or later or is it waste to wait?

thanks
ankit


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Have a look at dubaisavers dot com to browse a lot of promotional leaflets.

Allow me to say that even if you wait a couple of days to buy your ipad the sky won't fall.



ankitmcgill said:


> Hi all,
> 
> new to dubai. i am planning to buy an ipad in a day or two from carrefour or sharaf dg. people recommended that i wait till ramadan starts n they will have offers (not necessarily price discount but in terms of gift vouchers).
> 
> ...


----------



## ankitmcgill (May 7, 2013)

ziokendo said:


> Have a look at dubaisavers dot com to browse a lot of promotional leaflets.
> 
> Allow me to say that even if you wait a couple of days to buy your ipad the sky won't fall.


agreed. im not expecting the price to go down much (even if it does) but maybe gift vouchers?

i have pretty much made up my mind to buy but i wouldn't mind waiting couple of days if it means getting free gift vouchers ...

will have a look at dubai savers in the meantime


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think they will increase the prices because now is a gift season or they are going to lure you that it is a good deal while it is not. I have never seen any Apple deals here 

Use the price of Ipad in US as a proxy. There is no way you will get the same price or close in the UAE. If you find one that means it is snowing in the UAE.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

During the past year I have bought several gadgets on Jadopado (never an Apple one admittedly).

Just to say, the last ipad (retina) 32gb wifi+cell phone is 2,749 aed including delivery (748usd), on the usa apple store it looks 729 usd, so we are just 20 bucks far.



Canuck_Sens said:


> I think they will increase the prices because now is a gift season or they are going to lure you that it is a good deal while it is not. I have never seen any Apple deals here
> 
> Use the price of Ipad in US as a proxy. There is no way you will get the same price or close in the UAE. If you find one that means it is snowing in the UAE.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There's hardly any margins on Apple products, the price of which is controlled globally. Most retailers are undercutting each other to the point that they're probably making more profit from the funky 100 AED cover that you buy with it.

You'll never seem them on sale, if you can get some vouchers though then it's worth holding out. More astute retailers will probably only offer vouchers on selected lines though ie not ones where they are only making 4% of retail price.


----------



## Klaaf (Jul 7, 2013)

Seeing as you say you are new, there are some restrictions on Apple products in the UAE, namely Facetime.

You might want to look into this.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I have seen recently some promotions at Geant in Ibn Battuta mall for iPad and iPhone. Do not remember the prices exactly but they were indeed lower than normal. I expect that stores will try to reduce stocks as there are new versions of both iPhone and iPad in the pipeline.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I picked up a brand new Iphone 5 from the Computer Plaza and got a fairly good deal (cheaper than US by a few dollars) - also, they had an option between UK or US version ... I bought the US version and the facetime works just fine.

Worth checking out.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Second jadopado. Prices are very competitive. When I bought my ipad from them (and the version was not available officially in the UAE at that point of time), it did have Facetime (which I have not used even once).


----------



## damianmb (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe you can wait till the next gen.. I have a 3rd gen and the 4th one didn't improve anything, only a new connector to make obsolete my CCK. If you are concerned about money, buying a used one could be an option, you are not missing anything.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

if you looking for good offers, better wait till mid Ramadan where discount and offeres will take place for sure ( around end July ) 

Good Luck


----------



## ankitmcgill (May 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the helpful tips ! i ended up picking one from carrefour y'day. got it for 1999 instead of regular 2199.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As others have mentioned Facetime, be aware that Facetime will not be available on IOS devices developed for the UAE. It is removed at the request of the authorities here.

If you want Facetime, ensure you buy a device from a market outside of the UAE (UK, US etc). I learnt this too late.

I have a Mac and an iPhone with Facetime, but an iPad without.


----------

